# How rare are double rainbows??



## mits (Jul 6, 2017)

Because one legit just showed up in my town today! It's never happened before eeee  But is it actually a pretty normal thing? Just curious!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also... sorry if this is the wrong section for this : ((


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jul 6, 2017)

They are pretty common to me, but it might just be me.


----------



## HHoney (Jul 6, 2017)

I had one in my Dream Address before the update.

I believe the time was late September, early October. 2pm.
Rain all morning before the sky cleared and brought the double rainbow 

Haven't seen one since. I have had one regular single rainbow since the update.

It is usually rare; not sure how common it is after the update. Sure has been rare for me!


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jul 6, 2017)

I don't see them that often 
However, in real life I see them very often, so I guess I'm fine with not seeing them too much ingame :^)


----------



## BrinaLouWho (Jul 6, 2017)

I've never had one in my game but I really want to!


----------



## mits (Jul 6, 2017)

@Paperboy Lucky! 
Dang Zaari...you _really_ lucky!!

Maybe it depends on the weather?? It had been raining for a while, then clear blue skies...I dunno :/


----------



## 5cm/s (Jul 6, 2017)

i've only seen one in-game once! i took a bunch of photos just because i thought it was pretty, but i didn't expect it to be a rare occurrence!

glad i got those photos then


----------



## mits (Jul 6, 2017)

lol same, now I'm gonna have to purge my camera roll :'))


----------



## xara (Jul 7, 2017)

i don't see them that often, but i get them occasionally aha


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jul 7, 2017)

I'm pretty sure it's rare!!
I've only had 2 last year and none so far this year!


----------



## Pyoopi (Jul 7, 2017)

I'm not too sure. I've seen a couple of them in my town.


----------



## frogpup (Jul 7, 2017)

I've personally seen a handful double rainbows throughout my years of playing animal crossing, not a crazy amount but still quite a few!


----------



## Pansear-and-Nana (Jul 9, 2017)

A double rainbow appeared today for me!


----------



## kuri_kame (Jul 15, 2017)

I had them like 3 seperate times this week but I usually don't have them often


----------



## ikeafanboy (Jul 15, 2017)

I've had one a few days ago when I was time traveling to move a villager out. I think it's the first time it happened to me and I've been playing for about two months. It's nothing special to me but it must be rare


----------



## Lavamaize (Aug 31, 2019)

I have had two, so I believe they are not extremely rare.


----------



## SherlockLina (Aug 31, 2019)

I havent seen a rainbow so....


----------



## AlyssaAC (Sep 1, 2019)

I've gotten a double rainbow a couple of times. They're quite so pretty and I always get amazed when I see them. ^-^


----------



## LadyDestani (Sep 1, 2019)

I have never seen even a single rainbow, much less a double rainbow, but I rarely play during the day so I guess that's to be expected.


----------



## WILDWORLD (Sep 2, 2019)

idk if i've ever seen one, i mostly play in the late evening sooo


----------



## Sweetley (Sep 2, 2019)

I only saw three or four times randomly a double rainbow in my town. Otherwise, I mostly just saw a regular one.


----------

